# Lauren Langman



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone attended any of her training events? I've just registered for her "naughty but nice" seminar in the hope of learning a new approach to Dukes reactivity.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

A friend has been to some of her agility holidays (twice, I think). Well worth the journey from Lancashire, she said.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

No, I have never attended any of her workshops and am very unlikely to (unless I take up agility)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Is she the agility instructor from Devon? I've seen some of her videos.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been to one of her agility workshops and am booked into another 3 in a couple of weeks. She's really good at explaining things - nothing earth shatteringly new but puts it in a way that makes you think twice and make mental connections between the things you just do. And I'd have liked to go to some of the talks she's doing while she's up in Scotland in Feb but can't leave the pup that long (and he'll probably get more out of the puppy foundation workshop)


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. As I understand it, she concentrates on focus and distraction training (well...working towards steady ness in Thrace of distractions!)

As she is agility focused, I thought it might be helpful because I still hope to do agility with the wee [email protected]!

He's been awful the last two days- clearly having a break from new dogs for the last 6 weeks has not had the result I thought it might have.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been to one of her reactive dog workshops, I have to say it didn't teach me anything I didn't know. Lauren is great for agility - would love to go to one of her agility camps, but remember she is not a behaviourist! I don't know you, but from the posts I've seen on here, you have done quite a lot of work with your dog and know the usual stuff about how to work on reactivity, therefore it might not teach you anything new either. Admittedly, I don't know how much more in-depth the Naughty but Nice camps are compared to the workshop I did, which was only a few hours, but looking at the advertising video, there doesn't seem to be too much difference (I might be wrong).


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this the devon dogs naughty but nice camp? If so I'm planning on doing the one in May!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup, it's Devon Dogs


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah - looks like I dithered too long whilst trying to change my shifts at work and the last place has gone. I'll await your review if you're going in May Old Shep and maybe consider October instead.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If I was thinking of attending a workshop on reactive dogs then I would probably go to Paddy Driscoll, Hannah Wright, Sian Ryan, Lynda Taylor etc


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Also been to an agility one. She is excellent at reading handlers and their dogs, tweaking the exercises to suit the partnership. Nothing I didn't already know, but clearly and concisely done. Also impressed on how well she managed the group of us and how the exercises were just the right length before breaking off.

After all of that I actually came away disappointed as we didn't cover what I thought I signed up for! Would go to another, but found it fairly pricey.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Thanks everyone. As I understand it, she concentrates on focus and distraction training (well...working towards steady ness in Thrace of distractions!)
> 
> As she is agility focused, I thought it might be helpful because I still hope to do agility with the wee [email protected]!
> 
> *He's been awful the last two days- clearly having a break from new dogs for the last 6 weeks has not had the result I thought it might have.*


I wonder if the stress from the past few days at home has lowered his threshold for reactivity across the board?


----------

